# Patina Restore on a 1936 Roadmaster Flat side



## Robertriley (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm taking the short cut and doing a patina restore on this bike.  I'd much rather have it this way than a restored one.  
It was delivered the day before yesterday and I didn't waste anytime

View media item 12022View media item 12022


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 4, 2016)

Mostly stripped down


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 4, 2016)

I started with the tank with a can of cherry red gloss that I had in the shed.  I liked the color so I went out and bought some more cherry red gloss 8805.  After I painted the other side the tank I saw that these had a notable difference in color.  Same Brand same color same model number but a different batch in a different color.  So I was off to find a new color because this one was too bright. They look much worse in person


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 4, 2016)

Tank and one fend done


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 4, 2016)

I can't get the fender screw out of the fork for the life of me.  I passed that chore off to a good friend before I ruin it.  Everything is painted except for the front fender and fork.  When they a finished, I'll send it over to Tom for stripes and then another good sanding and waxing.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 4, 2016)

Very nice, this was a bike that rested on the fence. Could go either way. I like it. Great job Chris.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 4, 2016)

One spot often overlooked is this, def could use some dirtyin' up there


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 4, 2016)

Good point.  I'll do that after the pins and final sanding


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 4, 2016)

Turned out real nice. You certainly have the knack for this.

It looks 100% better now


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 4, 2016)

You buy the paint, primer and sandpaper and we can knock yours out.


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 4, 2016)

I have it all ready to go


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 5, 2016)

This is probably my best paint job and I'm having to sand it off...lol


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 5, 2016)

Paint and prepatina are finished.  It's ready for Tom to stripe.


----------



## tech549 (Feb 5, 2016)

you don't mess around do you chris.


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 5, 2016)

Chris,
As I mentioned to you on a text. The pins are very specific on this bike.

If you need some sample pics of my bike let me know.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Feb 5, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Paint and prepatina are finished.  It's ready for Tom to stripe.View attachment 282891



I love how the tank wraps around the head tube!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks.  The head badge is pretty cool too.  It is about twice as wide as a normal badge kind of wraps all the way around the steer tube.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 5, 2016)

Here are some photos of the Roadmaster badge and my Pilot one.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 5, 2016)

Coming out pretty nice Chris. Are you just cleaning the wheels up? They didn't seem too bad.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm just glad you are happy with it.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 6, 2016)

I have about three sets of triples to choose from.  I will tackle that when I get it back from Tom.  After the pins are finish, I will do more sanding and then adding the grime.  Once I feel it's good I'll dig out the rims.  How did the ones you give me ride?


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 6, 2016)

bentwoody66 said:


> I'm just glad you are happy with it.




lol...how can I not be happy.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 6, 2016)

Keep me in mind if you run across a 39 4 gill frame.[emoji6]


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 6, 2016)

I thought it rode perfect!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 8, 2016)

I dropped the frame off today, I should have it together this weekend


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2016)

Not sure who owns this one, but it's popped up a several Coaster Rides


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 8, 2016)

A big CWC fan owns it now.  I'm sure you can figure out who the CWC guy is. 


fordmike65 said:


> Not sure who owns this one, but it's popped up a several Coaster Rides


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2016)

Thought he might 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (Feb 8, 2016)

I can't tell you who it is Mike...lol.  Shhhhhh....Eddie.  Don't tell


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm getting the Flat Tank back from Tom in the morning....I can't sleep! :eek:


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 15, 2016)

pictures when you do. Tom does great work.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 15, 2016)

Put it together and took it for a short ride down three houses and back.  I was stopped and someone wanted to buy it.....lol


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 15, 2016)

Sweeet ........  $200 stripe job on a $3.00 paint job


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 15, 2016)

THE STIG said:


> Sweeet ........  $200 stripe job on a $3.00 paint job



lol.....yep.   Well, it was a little more than $3.   Maybe $4 or $5


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 15, 2016)

STIG says the funniest poop sometimes. That made me laugh.


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 15, 2016)

It just occurred to me that typing in vulgar words get automatically removed and replaced with asterisks.

I should have typed Shizit instead :eek:


----------



## JAF/CO (Feb 15, 2016)

looks good  I really like the stripes great job


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 15, 2016)

JAF/CO said:


> looks good  I really like the stripes great job



That's Toms work.  He also did my Cleveland Lozier


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 15, 2016)

[emoji22] [emoji25] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] 
You did it proud Chris, I'm glad you got her looking good again. All you need are the water transfer decals to put on it.


----------

